# Undersheriff Monty Johnson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Undersheriff Monty Johnson*

Pawnee County Sheriff's Office, Oklahoma

End of Watch Thursday, February 21, 2019

Add to My Heroes Add to My Heroes

Write a Reflection

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
You must have an ODMP account to view agency contact information.

*Click here to log in or create a free account.*

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

